

Ask HN: Are there any in-depth documentaries on modern chip fabrication? - lcswi


======
ivank
Not a documentary but this talk from HOPE has a lot of details:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFhc8R_uO4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFhc8R_uO4)

